# hid to halogen mkv gti



## jeeteaeye (Feb 9, 2008)

*hid to halogen mkv gti. help me please*

ok my car had hid bi xenon lights on it from factory, i want to change them to halogen. these are the lights i bought








these are the lights i bought. and the plug does not fit my car
help please....










_Modified by jeeteaeye at 12:43 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## CTdubin (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: hid to halogen mkv gti. help me please (jeeteaeye)*

Why would you want to get rid of HID lights and "down grade" to halogen. Most likely they don't fit because the car was fit OEM with HID head lights and, the wiring harness is different. Most people who sell those lights online will say does not work with oem hid or something. I would return them HID lights are way better and look way nice.


----------



## jeeteaeye (Feb 9, 2008)

the car was wrecked and i dont have the money right now for original hid headlights.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (jeeteaeye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeeteaeye* »_the car was wrecked and i dont have the money right now for original hid headlights.

You don't have insurance on an '07 car? Did you pay cash for it?


----------



## jeeteaeye (Feb 9, 2008)

i bought the car wrecked.yes cash.


----------



## jeeteaeye (Feb 9, 2008)

if i could afford it i would get the dynabeams, but for now im looking for the cheapest way out. maybe if i sell my gti leather seats i can get some nice headlights.


_Modified by jeeteaeye at 8:53 AM 3-4-2009_


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (jeeteaeye)*

Your car has the 12-pin HID headlight plugs from factory. I don't believe there is a male 12-pin counterpart to that plug to make an adapter out of. I think you would have to cut the plugs off and splice in the standard 10-pin plugs.


----------



## jeeteaeye (Feb 9, 2008)

i think so, anyone have a diagram?


----------

